# My poor Bambi passed this afternoon



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

She had been sick for a while. I knew it was coming, and had gotten in the habit of checking the cage a few times a day to make sure she was still breathing... today, the time finally came when I checked, and she was not breathing anymore. No more labored, clicky, raspy breaths. No more stumbling around the cage, fatigued and struggling. No more being unable to eat. She spent almost all of her time in the hammock unless I opened the door, when she came to say hello and try to come out and play, albeit very precariously. It was not until she was ill that she would sit in my arms and let me stroke her until she fell asleep. I did my best to make sure she was comfortable and loved. Her sisters groomed her, kept her clean in her older age, and made sure she got water when they did. 

In her prime, she was a little brat, but I was fond of her. She peed on everything, caused all sorts of trouble slipping off into impossible places during free range, and was not fond of being picked up to go back into her cage. But in spite of all that, she was a fantastic little rat with a sweet disposition. She groomed me, loved me, and loved her sisters very well. She used to be alpha rat, she wouldn't let the other two get out of line. She was tenacious, and I loved that about her. She let me hold her, pet her, and cuddle her on occasion. She'd brux and boggle for me when she allowed me to love on her, and it made me a very happy girl. Her sisters and I are going to miss her, but it's satisfying knowing she is no longer in pain or discomfort. 

She made it very clear she was ready this week, and I was only waiting for it to happen. Still, she is the first pet I have ever lost, and it was very hard. I did not imagine how difficult it would be to walk by and see her body lying on her side in the litter pan. I did not understand quite what it felt like to reach out to check on one of your beloved pets and feel cold skin. I've dealt with death before, but now I clearly understand a pet is different. Even a pet who I did not have the closest relationship with, it is difficult. 

She was buried in a small box, with a blanket to keep her comfortable and a small flower for serenity. 
RIP, Bambi.


----------



## lilmoe46 (Apr 10, 2013)

I am sorry for your loss, I just lost my little Frost a few days ago. I love the last pic, it looks like she is winking at you, telling you that all is going to be well.


----------



## Stefni (Aug 10, 2013)

So Sorry for your loss!!! RIP lil Bambi 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm sorry for you loss, life may be short for rats, but they live it in fast forward. Some of the most amazing rats have passed over the rainbow bridge, I'm sure Bambi is in good company until you see each other again.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Sad news to hear


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

So sorry for your loss  she was so cute. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Laylicorn (Aug 14, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss, she was beautiful.


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

So sorry for your loss, she was a very beautiful girl.


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

Poor bambi :-( she obviously had a fantastic life, you loved her very much. Xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MinkyCleoChar (Aug 16, 2013)

Oh, I'm so sorry <3 
one of my first rats just passed about a month ago and I totally know what you mean, I thought I would be sad but it was so hard to just see Cleo by herself and not see Minky's little face appear out from under the bed when I scratched the carpet  
I cried just reading this about Bambi, it reminded me so much of losing my rat. You can PM me any time if you want someone to talk to. Bambi looks like she was really really cute, it's easy to see her personality just through the pictures.  I love the last one the most.


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

Thank you all so much, I really appreciate your kindness. 
Lilmoe and MinkyCleoChar, I am so sorry to hear about your recent losses.  Such a sad time, when someone loses a pet.


----------



## lilmoe46 (Apr 10, 2013)

Thank you also JBird. Death is something that is never fun but unfortunately inevitable.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

